# Weste - wann zieht man sowas an???



## rheinbiker (31. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe vor einiger Zeit eine Weste geschenkt bekommen, die hinten ein Netzfutter und vorne eine Art Windstopperstoff hat.
Meine Frage nun: Wann ziehe ich sowas an?
Ich fahre im Sommer mit Kurzarmtrikot und da wäre eine Weste drüber viel zu warm.
Im Herbst/Winter zieh ich ne Jacke bzw. Langarmtrikot an. Hier wäre die Weste wegen dem Netzrücken wohl auch nicht die richtige Wahl.

Ist das vielleicht eher was für Rennradfahrer, die auch im Sommer im Wind fahren?
Ich hab für mich als MTBfahrer da noch nicht den richtigen Sinn gefunden.

Wie seht ihr das???


----------



## dubbel (31. August 2009)

wenn's zu kühl für ein kurzarmtrikot, aber zu warm für ne jacke ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buhl (31. August 2009)

Ich zB habe meine Weste heute angezogen. Armlinge übrigens auch. Bin aber noch mit 3/4 Hosen gefahren.

Heute nachmittag siehts wahrscheinlich wieder anders aus, denn die Sonne ist der Hammer.


----------



## Somnium (31. August 2009)

Auf Touren mit langen Anstiegen und Gefällen kann man Westen gut tragen: bergauf ins Trikot, bergab überziehen.


----------



## Honigblume (31. August 2009)

dubbel hats auf den Punkt getroffen


----------



## l3n2 (6. September 2009)

Haben heuer vom Verein aus eine Weste bestellt, hab mich zuerst auch gefragt 
Wofür?
Aber man kann die von Frühling bis Herbst immer anziehen.
Bei Rennradfahren hatte ich sie sogar bei 30 grad an.
Bei Mountainbikken ist sie vor allem morgens und abends gut da man sie klein zusammen legen kann und sie  in der Trikottasche nicht stört wenn es wärmer wird. Bei 30 grad würde ich sie zum MTB fahren nicht anziehen aber wenn es bewölkt ist hab ich sie immer dabei. Das gute daran man Schwitzt unter so einer Weste kaum aber man friert am bauch auch nciht

Was ich damit sagen will, nimm sie mit und du wirst sie lieben


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2009)

Hi,
wenn du im Sommer total verschwitzt oben auf dem Berg angekommen bist und dich dann in eine lange Abfahrt stürzt, ist eine Weste Gold wert 

Und/oder in der Übergangszeit, dazu siehe dubbel 

grüße
sun909


----------



## saturno (7. September 2009)

rheinbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe vor einiger Zeit eine Weste geschenkt bekommen, die hinten ein Netzfutter und vorne eine Art Windstopperstoff hat.
> Meine Frage nun: Wann ziehe ich sowas an?
> ...




na bei 35 grad im schatten natürlich wann denn sonst


----------



## rheinbiker (8. September 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> na bei 35 grad im schatten natürlich wann denn sonst


 puh... dann hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## ZJGuy (8. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn's zu kühl für ein kurzarmtrikot, aber zu warm für ne jacke ist.



Genau, somit momentan ab 19.00 mit einsetzender Dämmerung. Bin ich froh das ich die mittlerweile abends dabei habe ...


----------

